
Show HN: Our alternative to recruiter spam - bitsweet
https://trypitchbox.com/
======
bitsweet
Hi HN. We were tired of recruiters so we built this because it was something
we wish existed. We had "satisfying" jobs and liked who we worked with but we
were not naive and knew there could be a better job out there. Either building
a product more aligned with our personal interests, making more doing
something we enjoyed even more, or work with a team that challenged us
further. It was too time consuming to actively look for jobs and the thought
of dealing with incompetent recruiters turned us off so we built Pitchbox. We
link to think of it as a talent agency for developers so only personally
relevant jobs are pitched to you... think of it as "Here's what I'm looking
for, if you can provide it then let's talk"

Is this something that you want?

~~~
navyrain
Good work! However, there is no mention of telecommuting/remote positions.
Even as a US worker, I prefer remote work, and it baffles me that us "internet
folk" are not working hard to fight the industrial-era assumption that
software has to be written in a central office.

~~~
xxpor
> it baffles me that us "internet folk" are not working hard to fight the
> industrial-era assumption that software has to be written in a central
> office

Have you considered that some of us LIKE working in an office?

~~~
navyrain
Of course, some people like working in offices; that was never disputed.
However, there are an increasing number of organizations which have caught on
that offices are not "software factories", but rather, an optional luxury.

~~~
xxpor
I just think that we're not fighting for it because not that many of us really
care.

Not that I would be opposed to the option of course.

~~~
rhizome
Maybe it seems like not many care because when someone mentions including the
option they are shouted down like they're saying _all_ workers should WFH.

------
DavidAdams
I'm currently hiring developers, and I also hate recruiters, for the reasons
you outline. I was interested to learn about your flat $25K fee in the
comments here, and I can tell you that I'd be unlikely to pay it. I have other
ways to find developers that aren't so expensive.

If I'd bothered to sign up after reading "It's free to get started" then
learned later about the hefty fee, I'd be disappointed at best. Since I didn't
sign up, I don't know how much bait there is before the switch, but if you
talk about the fee right away after the signup I guess it's sort of okay,
since you didn't waste much of my time but you did receive my contact
information under false pretenses.

I'll be interested to see how many takers you get at that fee level.

~~~
bitsweet
Hey @DavidAdams, Our intentions are not to bait and switch and so far
responses have been very positive. I believe most developers share your
surprise when they hear about the overhead to hiring, I did. I appreciate that
using outside help to build a team is not right for every stage company.

After looking at the dismal state of recruiting and the enormous typical
placement fees that well exceed $25K on avg across the US for developer
positions, we feel our pricing is comparatively low and the experience and
results, superior.

We found that matchmaking developers and companies may seem like simple quick
transactions, and many recruiters treat it that way, but the reality is it is
a time intensive process to do it right.

(EDIT: typo)

~~~
3825
>the overheard to hiring

Did you mean overhead?

Moreover, it seems like you don't validate your form input at all. (Sorry
about the entry. My email address is not really aa.)

~~~
Lewisham
Validating email addresses via anything but verification links are a road to
hell.

~~~
mlarratt
True, but it's not a bad idea to check for an @ in the string as a sanity
check, in case the user has accidentally put their username/password/other in
the field.

------
clebio
Sorry, but what part of 'Stay anonymous ... 100% Private & confidential -
Learn your market value without your current employer ever knowing' involves
me giving you my name, current employer, current title, and email address in
step 2? That's just down-right cognitive dissonance. The landing page doesn't
give me enough assurance, but to get any more details, I have to click
through. Or do you expect a curious candidate to read the two pages of
legalese (Terms of Service, Privacy Policy)? Not saying we wouldn't, but
that's sort of a slow, boring sell.

~~~
bitsweet
It is anonymous to the point that others don't know you are on Pitchbox. Your
name isn't shared with anyone until you are matched with a company and you
like the pitch and agree to sharing it.

It would be just to hard to send you personally relevant pitches without a
little background information to incorporate in our matchmaking.

~~~
awakeasleep
Names aren't the only personally identifying information. Many of us with
specific skills working in small companies are easily recognizable based on
title and company alone. For the record I'm not looking at the moment, but I
know I'm the only one with my title at my current and previous job, and
they're both the sort of tech companies that will find your service.

It'd give me _much_ more confidence in your site, and other recruiting sites
as well, if you outlined exactly how my info was presented to interesting
parties, and how those parties were selected.

------
liberatus
Our solution to recruiter spam:

Become a recruiter.

I'm sorry but how is your business model any different from that of a
recruiter? (Other than claims of human or AI filtered quality.)

I just don't see how you will not run into the exact same problems that
existing recruiters run into.

What makes you different than a normal recruiter building profiles of
companies and employers and soliciting both? This just looks very familiar,
abeit drop dead gorgeous. :-)

I guess if good design and AI are enough to solve the recruiter problem, then
count me in, it's just not clear to me how you are really different from your
landing page. (Other than of course it is beautiful, seriously fantastic
work.)

~~~
bitsweet
There are a few things I dislike about recruiters that we aim to fix:

* They nearly all are technically incompetent, e.g. thinking Java is the cool word for Javascript and such. We know the difference between interfaces and inheritance, being developers ourselves, we are better at understanding the needs of companies and matching that to the desires of developers.

* Recruiters hide information, almost always. We're fully transparent with each pitch and include details about salary, team, etc upfront.

* Recruiters are about quick turn and will place you at any role that matches their keywords. We're more interested in long term relationships. In Pitchbox, this manifests itself in many ways...for example, just because you signed up today, doesn't mean you'll start getting job pitches tomorrow...instead we focus on relevancy and quality over quantity so you hear from us only when we think its particularly suited for you.

* The recruiting experience is horrible for companies too. The recruiter typically spams that hiring manager with resumes forcing the company to sift through it all. We provide simple useful tools for the companies connecting with Pitchbox members.

* If you liked our homepage for its simplicity and design, then you'll be happy to know we have built our entire product with similar focus. Interacting with it should be easy, purposeful, and enjoyable - pretty much the opposite of every interaction I've had with recruiters.

(BTW - Thanks for the kind words about our design)

~~~
Peroni
Whilst I don't agree with the practice, the reason most recruiters are cagey
about disclosing too much info on the company they represent is because they
don't want the candidate to go to the company directly and saving the company
$25k. How do you deal with that challenge?

Look, I'm incredibly vocal about the need to disrupt the recruitment industry
but from what I understand based on the discussion here, the difference
between Pitchbox and agencies is that you're developers not recruiters and you
charge a flat fee. Am I missing something?

~~~
jim_h
They may have an exclusive contract with the company for that position, for a
certain period of time.

Or maybe the company name (or contact details) is NOT part of what they will
expose to the candidate.

~~~
icambron
Generally they have a contract that says something along the lines of "if your
initial contact with a candidate is through me, then you'll have to pay if you
hire them". I think the caginess part is just an extra precaution.

------
electrograv
As a developer, I love the concept - obviously, a tool that filters for great
jobs and pitches them to developers is really appealing. However I'm curious
about a few things:

1) It sounds like companies are hand picked. On the other side: How do you
filter for great developers? I'm sure you can't assume every prospective
employee signup is a top-tier developer. Do you have some algorithmic, human,
or other process?

2) As someone about to graduate and transition to a PHD program after the
summer, I'm looking at technically challenging summer internships. I'm sure
there are other prospective interns. Do you have any plans to support matching
summer internships?

3) Assuming a github profile is the only "resume" your site accepts (implied
by another comment here), where do developers list journal and conference
publications? (Apologies in advance if this assumption is wrong -- I haven't
signed up due to reasons mentioned in question #2.)

Thanks!

~~~
bitsweet
_1) It sounds like companies are hand picked. On the other side: How do you
filter for great developers? I'm sure you can't assume every prospective
employee signup is a top-tier developer. Do you have some algorithmic, human,
or other process?_

It is a combination of all of the above. All companies are screened so we know
what makes them unique and what type of developers excel there. We do the same
for the developers. Everyone is happy only when we make appropriate
matches...since we are developers, we think we can do this better then anyone
else.

 _2) As someone about to graduate and transition to a PHD program after the
summer, I'm looking at technically challenging summer internships. I'm sure
there are other prospective interns. Do you have any plans to support matching
summer internships?_

Yes, right now we pick that up from your goals and by looking at your
background. At times we may reach out for more information so we can
understand your unique situation.

 _3) Assuming a github profile is the only "resume" your site accepts (implied
by another comment here), where do developers list journal and conference
publications? (Apologies in advance if this assumption is wrong -- I haven't
signed up due to reasons mentioned in question #2.)_

You can supply your GitHub profile and/or Resume...ideally both. We'll look at
improving the sign up process though. We just wanted to make it super simple
and easy for developers to start.

------
decadentcactus
Aw man, am I the only one who doesn't have this terrible problem of everyone
wanting to offer them a job?

I'm sure I'm not doing 100% of what's possible to be able to sit back and pick
and choose whether I want the 150k job or the 180k job, but almost all of
these "recruiters suck" posts apply to a small minority of people, those near
the top of their profession.

Maybe I need a "Do you make shitty weekend projects that end up going nowhere?
Let us know" site.

~~~
cupcake-unicorn
I'm nowhere near the top of my profession, so I'm baffled by it. I'm actually
glad to read about it, since my non-dev friends don't understand it and get
angry at me for bitching about people trying to offer me work! I am however, a
minority in the field (a woman) so I sometimes think that this fact MAY have
something to do with it :/

It really gives me even more reason to hate the recruiting spam - when I'm
called "Mr." or when they tell me that "We're looking for a couple of great
dudes like you!"

~~~
rooshdi
Ha! Definitely can relate (except for the great dudes part lol), but I wonder
what kind of deals these recruiters have with companies? Do they really care
about finding the right people for positions, or do they just want a quick cut
of whatever commission they're making? It's flattering sometimes to see a
voicemail full of recruiters, but one has to wonder if their intentions are
optimally in line with what companies need.

~~~
icambron
Mostly the latter (the quick cut). They're basically like realtors in that
sense. I've worked with a few recruiters on both sides of the fence (hiring
and behing hired). They're are a few really good ones out there and a shitload
of noise. The trick is to find one you trust and just run with them (or,
increasingly, just use your personal network).

------
andy_adams
The salary ranges seem very high from my experience. I've been developing for
a few years, and I know a handful of excellent developers working for big-name
companies...and I know they're not making the numbers listed here.

I want to believe $180k is doable for a software engineer, but I've yet to
meet a salaried programmer over $110k. Am I keeping the wrong company?

I should note I don't live in a major city, but even amongst devs I know in
San Francisco, $180k would be very high. It seems most of the programmer
salary estimates I see online are similar. Are these numbers real? Or are the
numbers I see coming from software fantasy land?

~~~
chrislloyd
They are very real. Perhaps you should sign up :P

~~~
andy_adams
If you are correct, I've been working for absolute peanuts the last few years
:X.

~~~
bitsweet
These salary brackets are very real for US based developers.

~~~
andy_adams
If you could be so kind, could you clarify exactly who could expect these
salaries? Are these entry/mid/senior level? 1, 5, 10 years experience? Top-
tier developers only?

I ask because there are plenty of companies hiring at sub-$70k salaries and
they're having no trouble filling their positions with decent programmers. Are
the programmers I know selling themselves short, or is $140k for
extraordinarily experienced and talented programmers only?

~~~
graysnorf
I can only speak for web application development, but $140k is definitely not
for "extraordinarily experienced and talented programmers only" in San
Francisco for someone doing js/rails.

Are the people you know working in startups where part of their compensation
comes in equity, or the prestige of working at a well-known "great" place?

~~~
recursive
I'm working in the midwest where the average experience level among developers
is "several" years. (I don't know exactly, but it's probably at least 5). I'd
be surprised if the average engineer salary here is as high as the lowest
pitchbox bracket.

~~~
graysnorf
Then I expect the average developer could get a big bump in salary working for
an SF company.

But it's not a free lunch: cost of living is high here and some things like
commuting are terrible. I know developers who moved back to Minnesota so they
could waste less of their lives in their cars.

Hence the appeal of "work from Ohio". 100% remote seems to be an ever more
realistic option, but I expect it's still harder to find work, although work
is so easy to find this may not matter much. A bigger issue may be finding a
100% remote job at a company with a remote culture. Working remotely with a
company whose culture is centred around an office can be an exercise in a
thousand little tediums.

The different social dynamics of working remotely can be a challenge as well.

I feel as though my post reads a bit like "don't try to work for an SF
company", but that's not really my intent. I mean more to convey that the
pitchbox salaries are perfectly real, but it's not too good to be true. Moving
to SF to work, or working remotely are options, but salary isn't everything
and these choices won't be right for everyone.

------
codva
Interesting - kind of reminds me of a site a friend built a few years ago. It
was a resume site with contact info hidden. In order to contact you the
recruiter had to pay you - at whatever price you put on a contact (usually a
buck or two). If you didn't respond in a reasonable time the money was
refunded. But he was trying to solve the same problem - recruiter spam.
Unfortunately he launched right in the deepest pit of the financial meltdown
and he was unable to get any traction with the site.

~~~
MichaelApproved
If I'm looking for a high paying job, a few dollars isn't going to interest
me. Your friend probably had to create a ton of code to allow for the
applicant to store and eventually withdraw his few bucks. If I'm really
looking for a job, how many recruiters could possibly contact me? 10-15? at
$2, that's $30 at the end of the process. Seems more like a distraction from
my job hunting.

It seems more like a distraction from core development (having to manage the
cash accounts for applicants) and not enough money to be interesting.

I can see charging the recruiter to email people (sites like Elance do that)
but that's where it should end. The money will never be interesting enough for
an applicant to care and it confuses the process.

~~~
randomdata
I expect the intent was really the other way around. To someone who is truly
interested in what you have to offer, a buck or two is just a rounding error
on the salary they will eventually pay you. To someone who is harvesting
contact information to fire spam your way, $2 * n-number-of-contacts starts to
add up very quickly.

~~~
MichaelApproved
But that's the point. It's supposed to be a no brainer for someone who
actually wants a real contact with the applicant but prohibitive for a
spammer.

A recruiter who is genuinely interested in you for a job opportunity wouldn't
mind paying the $2 but a spammer who is emailing hundreds or thousands of
people just trying to build an interest list would suffer.

Still, this hinges on the person actually responding so the spammer wouldn't
suffer in this case. They'd be happy to pay for a $2 lead and not suffer any
expense if the person doesn't respond.

I think you'd have to pay regardless of the lead responding for this to have a
chance of working. Again, that's how a successful system work with Elance. You
pay regardless of getting your bid accepted.

~~~
codva
I see your point. He really didn't ever get enough usage on the site to know
if the refundable upfront fee would have been a sufficient anti-spam tactic or
not. Several sites with the same basic idea all launched around that time. His
was bootstrapped, at least one of the others had millions of VC behind it. I
don't think any of them made it.

------
Tichy
I'd prefer it if I could see the possible "goals" before entering my contact
information. At the moment it is the usual: no information before signup. (I
didn't proceed past the contact information tab, so can't comment further).

------
PedroCandeias
Just went through the signup process. There should be a textbox for those of
us who don't maintain great github profiles to say a few words about
ourselves.

~~~
gdilla
I just submitted, but I'm a product manager - looks like you're focusing on
engineers only? We're useful too (sometimes).

~~~
bitsweet
Our focus has been developers because we are most familiar with how messed up
the status quo is for us and how we can improve it.

That being said we have also seen an overwhelming response from those that
don't write code. We are figuring out how to expand the product.

~~~
basseq
I feel like you could emphasize your DEVELOPER-ONLY focus a little better:
it's not clear who should be filling out the form a) unless you scroll down
the page and read _all_ the content or b) until you get to the github handle
input and think, "Hmmm..."

~~~
bitsweet
thanks for the feedback!

------
brown9-2
I think the signup flow could use more handholding as far as telling the
prospective developer why you need the information you are asking for and what
you plan to do with it (i.e. how it will help you find them a good
opportunity).

As an example, I got as far as the second part of the form where I am asked
for my name, current company, location and title, and became hesitant because
I have zero idea what you are going to use this information for specifically.

~~~
bitsweet
Thanks for the feedback. We'll certainly to address that and be more clear.

------
martythemaniak
Looks pretty sweet. It's been a few years since I've done the job-search
thing, but this looks like what I'd want to use.

Now that I think about it, this reminds me a bit of Feynman's pickup technique
[0] - why waste your time with the whole song-and-dance routine if what you
want was never on offer to begin with?

Anyway, good luck!

[0] [http://www.roberttwigger.com/journal/2010/9/16/richard-
feynm...](http://www.roberttwigger.com/journal/2010/9/16/richard-feynmans-
pick-up-technique.html)

------
esharef
Seems like a great idea. I recommend making the "what do you want to do" a bit
more explicit (e.g., more multiple choice, asking me to give examples of jobs
I'd leave my current position for, etc). When I completed this, I wasn't sure
how you'd know what my "dream job" was. I know you're probably trying to keep
it short, but I think I'd be more of a believer that this was going to yield
good results if I were asking for slightly more info.

~~~
bitsweet
Thanks @esharef - we really are focused on making the experience very simple
and painless. For developers, we can extrapolate a lot from the basic
information provided (GitHub/Salary/Goals/Location/Resume)...the goals in
particular are often revealing. It may take one or two pitches to calibrate
but overtime pitches get more relevant.

------
drcongo
I made a collaborative Gmail filter up on GitHub. I no longer get any
recruiter spam at all.

<https://github.com/drcongo/spammy-recruiters>

------
hnwh
A little sketched out about putting my real name on here.. how do I know my
current employer won't see it?

~~~
bitsweet
Every single developer is reviewed by a human before we begin any matchmaking
and we also screen every employer (this means names are in a predictable
format).

~~~
skeletonjelly
Ah this clarifies something for me. I was just wanting to try it out but
didn't want to put my details, can't go to the next step, but down the bottom
it says "stay anonymous".

------
ig1
I used to run a software developer job board startup for several years and I
came the the conclusion that what the market needs is a better way of reaching
passive job seekers.

While I think this approach is along the right lines, the big problem is that
it's incredibly hard to get passive job seekers to sign-up, so mostly you'll
get active job seekers signing up and then you'll essentially just be another
curated job board / CV database.

I think your key to success will be if you can figure out someway of getting
lots of passive job seekers to signup.

Personally if I was doing it I'd go the route of making hyper-targetted
mailing lists. So like a reverse groupon catering to specific niches. So have
one for developer evangelists, one for flash games developers, etc. with the
idea being that the niches are specific enough that people want to be on the
list not because they're job hunting but because they want to keep their
finger on the pulse of their niche.

(feel free to email me if you want to talk more about the developer
recruitment space; I've spent a lot of time thinking about it!)

~~~
freyfogle
> I think your key to success will be if you can figure out someway of getting
> lots of passive job seekers to signup.

If you want people to do something there is way that often, but not always,
works: pay them.

Why not share the fee you charge the companies with the people on the list?
Obviously there are issues to be worked out to stop people from gaming the
system, they need to be legitimate candidates, but I'm suspect there is a way.
Basically it's the same as cashback on credit cards - they charge the merchant
and share some of that with the consumer.

Just some food for thought

~~~
ig1
You want to incentivize the best developers, not those who want (a relatively
small amount of) money. By replacing intrinsic incentive with monetary
incentive it may end up making the situation worse.

Someone might happily sign-up to a mailing list for interesting jobs based on
the inherent incentive, but offer that person $10 to do the same and they'll
think "my time is worth more than $10" and just walk away.

You'll almost certainly better off just putting that same amount of money into
traditional marketing channels.

------
demosquared
I think this is much needed service. However, I did not see anywhere mentioned
- how long I might have to wait after I said I am interested in, lets say
$100+ job. What I am asking is how exactly does your process-timeline work?
(i.e. Roughly how long do I might need to wait? Is there some sort of
strategy/rational that helps me set some realisting timeline expectations?

~~~
xur17
My understanding of this service is that it is meant to be used for people
that currently have jobs, but would consider offers above a certain amount.
Basically a way to say "only contact me if I get an offer that matches my
interests above $XX".

------
arscan
Recommendation: go niche if you have trouble building a critical mass of
employers and prospective employees. Be known as the "go to" place for getting
jobs in obscure but important technology/programming language <X> (for
example). Brand appropriately, and manually reach out to companies and
developers that use those technologies and try to kickstart the process. Get
on the first page for "X jobs" in google. Then build out from there.

~~~
bitsweet
Hey @arscan, thanks for the feedback - totally agree. We did this at first and
was able to build relationships connecting developers and companies around
ruby/python/js roles. With this we HN post we wanted to guage the appetite of
the broader tech community.

------
kirinan
I applied, it will be interesting to see what kind of jobs you have in mind.
Although one way to improve is to be able to tell you where I would be willing
to relocate. Id love Seattle for instance, but wouldn't consider a job in
Colorado or Austin. Other than that, it is a very cool service and look
forward to finding out what you find for me.

------
sarhus
Nice and interesting idea!

Out of curiosity, are you also working on Coderwall?

Your email ( from your HN profile) matches the twitter username of a Coderwall
founder.

In your privacy page, you have "Appdillo, Inc. [..] provides this Privacy
Policy" and the domain <http://www.appdillo.com> has a coderwall email address
in it.

------
donretag
One item to pay attention to is location. If someone currently works in San
Francisco and choose to remain there, will a Palo Alto company be able to
contact them? Is there a default radius?

Perhaps someone wants to relocate, but only to specific cities. Expanded
options would be nice.

~~~
bitsweet
Yeah, we understand there are unique situations like this so we typically
reach out for more information when someone says they are willing to relocate.

------
fatalerrorx3
For me I would do it if the salary field was optional, I think the employer
should decide what value to place on a specific candidate based on his or her
past experience.

Companies who can afford to pay for someone with an expansive background will
do so, but certain candidates might also be more interested in working with
local startups who don't have Silicon Valley or NYC budgets, but allow for
more flexible positions (i.e. Telework, like others have mentioned).

Not to mention certain people thrive in a small team environment versus a
large corporate culture, and there's a chance to get meaningful equity to
build something new and exciting.

------
ssebro
I noticed you guys used the same form UI as Barack Obama's donation page. I
like it!

~~~
baseh
I was about to make the same comment. @kylerush, the developer with Obama
posted the A/B testing of Barack Obama's donation page. Its a great design
(apparently well-tested design) glad you guys are using it.

------
jsmeaton
Have you considered adding StackOverflow as one of your "Resume" links?
That's, personally, where I keep my most up-to-date information. And now I
think it's time to update that information.

------
chockablock
Maybe my liberal arts major is showing, but I keep reading your URL as
'triptych box'.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triptych>

------
swalsh
I understand you're trying to create an alternative to spam from say Linkedin,
but that really is what I use for my resume these days. Can I use that for my
"application"

~~~
bitsweet
Putting your resume online, on a resume board, or elsewhere is sure to send
many unsolicited jobs in to your inbox. You'll then have to engage with each
individual to determine if its interesting work, good pay, etc...That works if
you are actively looking but it can be time consuming and you can be
overlooked by great companies. This is meant to be a filter, we'll spend the
time filtering out the junk jobs for you.

------
DGCA
$25k is ridiculous, unless you make some guarantees, which you don't seem to
do (wouldn't know, there's no relevant info for employers without signing up).

~~~
jpatokal
It's not $25k upfront for every potential hirer, it's $25k to the company that
_actually hires somebody_.

~~~
DGCA
I know, it's too high.

------
benblack86
I can't fill out the form as I have two major problems. I am legally entitled
to work in the USA, but only for my current employer. - there is no option for
this. The salary I expect depends on the type of job and total compensation
(equity) - there is no way to specify this.

~~~
bitsweet
1% at one company vs 1% at another company can vary so drastically we thought
it was almost meaningless to ask...we instead prefer to present the whole
pitch and let you determine if that equity and everything else that comes with
it is interesting. It is preferable if you let us know you want in the
goals...something to the effect of "small startup where X, Y, and Z" or
something.

------
connor
Good idea. Does that Cinema Display on their homepage also look odd to anyone
else? [https://d2221r371oqwhn.cloudfront.net/assets/feature-
image-b...](https://d2221r371oqwhn.cloudfront.net/assets/feature-image-
bd723f3eda6ad77ccfb6584ae4da89ba.jpg)

------
chris123
Quick design comment: I like the clean look, but I find the home page a bit
long (i.e., a lot of scrolling is required), even if that's the style these
days. Best wishes with your project. I look forward to updates. Cheers.

------
cuttooth
I submitted my information; it doesn't hurt to give it a try. I live in the
Philadelphia area, but I'm open to relocating if the position is right, so a
service such as this may be able to work for me. I'll have to see.

------
gunmetal
I stopped at entering my name, company and position. Why can't I try this out
anonymously? The stakes are too high for most people to willy nilly add their
personal info to a conduit for recruiters.

~~~
bitsweet
We don't share your information with recruiters, that's part of the
proposition as we are a conduit to companies that you decide who to share your
information with.

We match jobs to your goals AND to your relevant experience, if we didn't
collect information about who you are we couldn't accurately do our part.

------
evan_
Do a lot of people click the lower "what do you want to make?" options?

~~~
vizon
And, I'm guessing all the jobs are going to be in the Bay Area, judging by the
salary levels...

~~~
hodgesmr
I would assume so. Living in Ohio, I nearly choked when I saw the lowest was
$80k

------
syassami
Nice and clean/simple. Also great use of filepicker, just joined!

------
abahgat
I'm curious: in

"Every pitch received improves our personalized matching algorithm, making
pitches get even better over time."

how would you distinguish a "good" pitch from a "bad" one?

~~~
bitsweet
It is part of our secret sauce, but when you receive a pitch, your very basic
interactions with it feed back into the system.

~~~
abahgat
I was asking because if you optimize for pitches response rate, you end up
with better pitches but not necessarily good matches between
candidates/companies.

------
contingencies
Re: Your overboard filepicker thing on the last page, if it's blocked by
noscript, enabling causes a total back-to-step-1-hassle for the user.

~~~
bitsweet
thanks, looking at improving that step...will address the bug

------
derwiki
This reminds me a lot of Developer Auction
(<http://www.developerauction.com/>).

~~~
bitsweet
They are doing something also interesting, albeit different. They timebox the
offers which is clever but the "Auction Price" that is non-binding is
confusing and people I've talked to felt it was sorta gimmicky for that
reason.

We feel compensation is _very_ important but so are the problems you'll be
working on, who you'll be working with, and the culture fit.

------
zeynalov
I don't know why but the font on your website appears as times new roman. I'm
on Mac OSX, Firefox 12.0. On Chrome looks ok.

------
scrumper
Can we make changes? I have submitted, but would like to amend my resume to
include some of my relevant side projects.

~~~
bitsweet
You should receive a welcome email shortly if not already, respond to that
with any updates. You can always email support@trypitchbox.com too

~~~
scrumper
Cool cool, thanks.

------
romeonova
Just a small ui thing. When the info icon is clicked the layout flicks
everytime. Can get annoying for some people.

------
reinhardt
Is it US only? How about telecommuting?

~~~
justincormack
I presume "I want to make 80k" means USD80k, no choice of what currency I
would like to earn.

~~~
bitsweet
It is USD.

Right now we are only hiring for US companies and a few in London.

------
webbruce
Awesome, any plans for designers?

------
draftable
I didn't realise it was a requirement of a dream job to be earning over $80k a
year...

------
mehulkar
I may have missed it on a quick glance, but how does this stop recruiter spam?

------
Lenad
It reminds me of jobdreaming.com

------
michaelochurch
Nice site. I've spent a lot of time thinking about this problem; have you
thought about an "allocate <number> points" solution? I've had the thought
that an "allocate 20 points" resume / requirements list might be superior to
the traditional, cluttered approach. (
[http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2013/01/02/why-i-
wiped-m...](http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2013/01/02/why-i-wiped-my-
linkedin-profile/) )

